
Golang style error handling in JavaScript - asendia
https://blog.grossman.io/how-to-write-async-await-without-try-catch-blocks-in-javascript/
======
asendia
TLDR: Instead of

try { const res = await asyncFunction(); } catch (err) { throw err; }

Use _await-to-js_ library

const [err, res] = await to(asyncFunction()); if (err) { throw err; }

